# A valid reason to lose your gear...



## candyman (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/338714/Snap-happy-tiger-shark-steals-diver-s-camera


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

Awesome!!! What a priceless photo!


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

give me a harpoon and some chum... sumbitch.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

Holy scenes of "jaws" Batman. I'm staying on land.

Good thing for him that the camera strap was around him or he would have gone for a ride.


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

I acutally have always found my camera gear to be a little too tight :

But pretty awesome, reminds me of the photog that lost his 5D2 to a lion


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

Holy sh!t ... I'd probably cra9 my pants in that situation ... lucky for the exhibition guide that the shark decided to leave the gear just 100 meters away ... imagine if the shark took off a few thousand meters away with the gear, the embarrassment of cra9ping yourself in the pants and the pain of losing £11000 worth of gear would be too much to bear.


----------



## emag (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

Diving with tiger sharks. No cage. Camera gear to attract attention. Uh huh. That's what I want to do. After that, I'll head off to Taliban country for some boudoir photography. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*

Loose your gear?


----------



## candyman (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*



AcutancePhotography said:


> Loose your gear?


Thanks. 8) 
English is not my native language. Now and then I make strange spelling mistakes


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: A valid reason to loose your gear...*



candyman said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Loose your gear?
> ...


Well it must have been "loose" that's why it was easy to lose ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2013)

I have posted this image of mine before, but it fits in well here too.

I was hit by a tiger in Laos, the 1D and 16-35 were fine, though they did have some tiger slobber on them!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool :-X


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I have posted this image of mine before, but it fits in well here too.
> 
> I was hit by a tiger in Laos, the 1D and 16-35 were fine, though they did have some tiger slobber on them!



Wow.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 19, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I have posted this image of mine before, but it fits in well here too.
> 
> I was hit by a tiger in Laos, the 1D and 16-35 were fine, though they did have some tiger slobber on them!



It may just be me...but your image doesn't look all that sharp.

Some reasons I might suggest:

1) Too close, inside MFD (I always wanted to try a Tiger Macro shot)
2) Lens needs AFMA (after you change the front element to remove Tiger claw marks)
3) Shutter speed too slow (wow, I didn't realize Tigers could move that fast)
4) The rapid increase in the size of the Tiger in the viewfinder caused massive camera shake that even the IS couldn't overcome

I hope this helps ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted this image of mine before, but it fits in well here too.
> ...



Tiger + FF+ 16-35? You're asking for trouble man...


----------



## M.ST (Sep 19, 2013)

I like to ride an elephant to take tiger pictures with the EF 70-200 2.8 II IS lens.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted this image of mine before, but it fits in well here too.
> ...




Funny...but seriously, I think it's #3, lens needs AFMA. :


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 20, 2013)

He was only loaning the equipment... I guess that makes him... A Loan shark.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> He was only loaning the equipment... I guess that makes him... A Loan shark.



LOL...that was really funny ;D


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, a wide angle is highly recommended shooting dangerous animals.
For the next time I suggest a cobra, or with underwater equipment, a stingray.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Yes, a wide angle is highly recommended shooting dangerous animals.
> For the next time I suggest a cobra, or with underwater equipment, a stingray.



I really miss Steve the crocodile hunter


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 21, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Yes, a wide angle is highly recommended shooting dangerous animals.
> For the next time I suggest a cobra, or with underwater equipment, a stingray.



Here I am with a stingray


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> alexanderferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a wide angle is highly recommended shooting dangerous animals.
> ...



Living life on the edge 8)
If that was me, after hearing about Steve Irwin, I'd be wearing this ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2013)

lol ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 21, 2013)

Steve Erwin really was a very unfortunate accident, stingrays are incredibly docile and rarely use their stinger, even when attacked by sharks. I have taken many nervous divers right up to them and stroked their noses, but you must never, ever, swim over them. I believe that is what happened to him in murky poor visibility water.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Steve Erwin really was a very unfortunate accident, stingrays are incredibly docile and rarely use their stinger, even when attacked by sharks. I have taken many nervous divers right up to them and stroked their noses, but you must never, ever, swim over them. I believe that is what happened to him in murky poor visibility water.



Yes, that was my understanding too. An extremely rare and tragic freak accident. Ironic that after being around deadly snakes and crocs so many times , he was killed by such a docile fish. I watched his show without fail. He was so enthusiastic about nature and such a wonderful person.

"Crikey"!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Erwin really was a very unfortunate accident, stingrays are incredibly docile and rarely use their stinger, even when attacked by sharks. I have taken many nervous divers right up to them and stroked their noses, but you must never, ever, swim over them. I believe that is what happened to him in murky poor visibility water.
> ...



Totally agree...sad that he had young kids too.


----------

